# Linux-Router-Crash bei Bittorrent



## Naj-Zero (15. Januar 2004)

Seit einiger Zeit stürzt mein Router nach kurzer Zeit komplett ab, wenn ich Bittorrent starte. Logfileeinträge gibt es leider keine und es hilft nur noch der Reset-Knopf.
Ich habe schon die maximalen Verbindungen auf 200 begrenzt, was ja eigentlich für Linux kein Problem sein sollte.
Dieses Problem lies sich auch durch ein update von Suse 8.2 auf 9.0 nicht lösen.

Zur Hardware:
-Celeron 400Mhz
-MSI-Mainboard
-2x1,2GB Harddisk
-Fritz Card DSL mit neusten Treibern

Sollte ich was vergessen haben, bitte fragt.


----------



## Vitei (15. Januar 2004)

Welchen BitTorrent-Klienten benutzst du?


----------



## Naj-Zero (15. Januar 2004)

Ich habs mit dem Standard-Client und Shadow's experimental versucht, aber es hat sich nichts geändert.


----------

